# Anybody tried Aimee nursing gowns?



## mom-to-jj (Sep 8, 2008)

I am looking at nursing gowns by Aimee (www.nursinggowns.com). It says they are designed so that you don't have to wear a bra because the gown will hold your nursing pads in place. I hated wearing a nursing bra 24/7, so this sounds great, but I guess I'm skeptical.

Any ladies here have an Aimee gown? If so, is the top really snug enough to keep pads from moving around while you sleep? I don't want to wake up soaking wet.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

I had never heard of these before, but I am intrigued. This is my last baby, but I would be willing to invest in getting a few of these if they really do what they claim to do...


----------



## maddymama (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Mama,
I bought a pair of the pjs last pregnancy/newborn stage. The top was comfy and for the most party kept the pads in place. Occasionally I'd wake up with a pad out of place, but it wasn't too often. I loved the pj pants... soooo comfy and cute.
If you purchase, measure carefully to get the best fit.
~maddymama


----------



## murphysaangel (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maddymama* 
Hi Mama,
I bought a pair of the pjs last pregnancy/newborn stage. The top was comfy and for the most party kept the pads in place. Occasionally I'd wake up with a pad out of place, but it wasn't too often. I loved the pj pants... soooo comfy and cute.
If you purchase, measure carefully to get the best fit.
~maddymama

ditto. LOVE the gowns but the pj's are more my style. I could honestly get away with wearing the bottoms out and about, too - they're like super comfy yoga pants. Totally worth it.


----------



## SageKitty (Dec 26, 2008)

My Aimee nursing gown wouldn't hold my pads in place, but I might have ordered a size larger than I really needed. The gown is super comfy and very easy to nurse in. I bought mine almost 4 years ago and it is still really soft, and very comfortable to wear while pregnant.

The gown I found best for holding pads in place is the Majamas Sleepy Dress.


----------



## mamatolevi (Apr 10, 2009)

These look exactly like my old land's end nursing gowns; I don't see how they could possibly hold in a nursing pad w/o being too tight.

I prefer just using a camisole top with the shelf bra built in when around the house or sleeping. Holds the nursing pad in place just fine. At night I just pull the top down from the neck to nurse; much easier than hiking up from the hem.


----------



## umbrella (Jul 25, 2002)

Looks pretty neat.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamatolevi* 
These look exactly like my old land's end nursing gowns; I don't see how they could possibly hold in a nursing pad w/o being too tight.

I prefer just using a camisole top with the shelf bra built in when around the house or sleeping. Holds the nursing pad in place just fine. At night I just pull the top down from the neck to nurse; much easier than hiking up from the hem.

You know, that is a good idea. I have a bunch of camisoles... so it would be free. Maybe I'll just do that, b/c all of these nursing gowns are very expensive! I HATE wearing bras (any kind) during the newborn period. The only thing is that the nursing pads will show through, but I guess it's ok for at home.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I also imagine this will only work if you're a "standard" bra size. I could NEVER fit into any of these "built in bra" kinds of tanks/nightgowns/bathing suits/etc because I've always had a very small back size and a large cup size (and as I've gained weight, it turned into a medium back and a *HUGE* cup size.) I imagine somebody very small-busted may have a similar problem, with the cups being too loose if the rest of the gown fits.


----------



## mamatolevi (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mags* 
You know, that is a good idea. I have a bunch of camisoles... so it would be free. Maybe I'll just do that, b/c all of these nursing gowns are very expensive! I HATE wearing bras (any kind) during the newborn period. The only thing is that the nursing pads will show through, but I guess it's ok for at home.

If I'm caught where I have to wear that out or if company is over, I usually put on a button front top over it.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Moved to Breastfeeding.


----------

